# BP2863 ic switching



## Hashemi (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi guys

Please help me, I did not find the data sheet of this IC, which one is better for led switching?
BP2863X OR BP2863K
What difference does it really make?


----------



## Dave_H (Jul 12, 2021)

Better in which way(s)? What are you trying to achieve?

Chip manufacturer is Bright Power Semiconductor. It is high-voltage switching type LED driver driven directly from ac line.


You can find "X" datasheet here, albeit partly Chinese but you can decipher some of it:

http://www.kingsunled.net/Data/kingsunled/upload/file/20201116/6374112562365260998191184.pdf

Nothing found for "K" datasheet, but website might help if you can read it:

http://www.kingsunled.net


Dave


----------



## JustAnOldFashionedLEDGuy (Jul 26, 2021)

K is a date code or similar. It has no meaning w.r.t. product.


----------

